# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task OF The Year 2020!!

## Lang

*The Challenge:*
This year's theme is rescuing people. From pulling people out of a burning building to bringing someone home from getting tied-up by jungle natives, I know you guys got this!! Plus, you'll receive the coveted rainbow wings if you manage to complete them all in 2020. 
Good luck!!


_The Rules:_
- You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
- DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
- You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 


*And here are the tasks!*
*Space UFO-* Somebody in a flying saucer in outer space has been abducted by aliens. Rescue them from the flying saucer, banish or destroy it, and return the person to their home.

_Ocean boat-_ Somebody is on a sinking boat and dropped their waterproof camera in an area where there are hungry sharks nearby. Fix their boat or summon a new boat for them, go to the bottom of the ocean to retrieve their camera, and give it back to them.

*Desert car-* Somebody's car broke down on a road in a desert. Find them, get their car running, ask them where they were going, and use any means necessary to get both them and their new car there.

_City fire-_ Somebody is trapped in a burning building. Rescue them and take them to their families waiting outside. Put out the fire and fix the building.

_Jungle-_ Somebody exploring a jungle to study jaguars has been tied up by natives. Free them, escape the natives and help them to find a jaguar for them to study. Summon a helicopter and pilot for them so they have an easy way to get home.

_Snowy Mountain Cave-_ Somebody who was on a hike is being held in the hand of a hungry abominable snow monster. Find the cave on the snowy mountain where the monster is, and free the hiker from the monster. Escape from the cave and use any means necessary to close the entrance to trap the monster. Take the rescued to the top of the mountain so they can enjoy the view.

*River Rapids-* Somebody lost in a forest has fallen into a raging river that is headed towards a big waterfall. Save the person before they die and reunite the person with the friends they were separated from.


_Good Luck!!:
_
*Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!*



*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 



Lang

----------


## 9sk

I’ve actually done space and ocean in non ld’s, but cool ideas all the way

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS_: 



]
_[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS]_ The dream started with me near a building that was nestled tightly into an irregular corner plot in North London, which housed a brickyard, a butcher, a candy shop, and a clock shop. The pavement was wet because of a storm that just passed over the area. For a second, I thought I heard something. I recalled that I stopped under a street light, put my hand in my pocket and pulled out a pack of "Lucky" matches. Lit a match and then lit a cigarette. I don't smoke in real life. I can taste the nicotine in my mouth the smell of tobacco filled the air as I suck on the butt of the cig. That was one of those behavior things that wasn't my own. I surveyed the area. Then I heard the noise, again. 
Footstep. 
So I slipped into a shady alleyway and out of sight of prying eyes.
There was just enough light for me to see. A random drunk couple stumbled down the street. I watch as they staggered on by me. They never notice that I was even there.
The area was covered with patches of fog here and there. It was night and I could hear the sound of crickets chirping. When they passed, I pull out one of my pistols from my shoulder holster to check it if it was loaded. I thought to myself, you could never be more careful. Click- Click. As I checked the barrel of the gun.
I could feel the moister in the air. It made me feel a little uncomfortable as I walked a quarter of a mile when I noticed that everything was a little bit distorted. Everything was black and white, and very gritty. Like an old film.
Somehow, I knew in the dream that I was working for the US government as a spy. At first, I thought I was being followed. It felt like I was back in the 1930s' and I was dress in the fashion of that time.
As I went on, weird eery piano keys played every time I moved. I found that to be very creepy. I found it weird that buildings were moving along with every step I made. This made me want to walk faster and faster in the dream.
At one point, I walked faster and faster. Until I stopped. When I did, it stopped. As soon as I did, I figured out that I was dreaming. I quickly did a reality check. Yes! Success!! Then I went on.
Just then the once black and white dream was now, color and it was the daytime. I was no longer dressed like a spy and I was now in a pair of jeans and a red sweatshirt. It felt like it was about 60 degrees in the summer. I was now back in a city, in the US.
Just then, I heard people screaming in from one of the Housing complexes, down the street.
I thought to myself, "This is probably a good time to do one of "The Task Of The Year, thing."
So, I decided to do the City fire task. Sure why not, right?
By then, the fire got bad enough that the fire department had that deemed the building unsafe. A mother DC sobbed even more. I felt bad for this DC.
The great thing about becoming lucid is that you can do things that you can't normally do in real life, like phase through walls and stuff.
This was when I could just feel myself losing lucidity and I needed to do another RC to help stabilize this LD.
It helped.
Then I leaped over the barricade. I wasn't going to waste more time waiting on the sidelines for something. Hell, I'm dreaming!! I recall that the captain yelled at me to get back there but, I didn't.
I ran into the building. Acrid flames filled the entire area, and flames licked up the walls and across the ceiling of the buildings. Everything felt so hot, unbearable, enough to put tears in my eyes within moments. I put my hands over my mouth. Then I thought, "What the hell? This is a dream and I can phase through walls and find this child."
When I did, the child was huddled under the sink in the bathroom, very scared. The flame didn't reach that room yet. I hugged him and assured him that it was going to be okay. I told him that I was there to help. The building was ready to collapse and we need to get out of there as soon as possible.
Then I picked the kid up and phased through the wall. When I cleared the outer wall of the building and flew over the crowd, I landed behind the barricades.
We were both covered head to toe in ash. The kid had some minor burns, cuts, and bruises. He had a little trouble breathing. so, this was when I handed the kid to a firefighter who ran to an ambulance the mother followed. People by then were swarming, taking pictures of me. 
This was when I decided to fly up to the burning building. With my hands, I created a force field over it to snuff out the fire. When the fire was out, I magically made it disappear. I could hear the crowd clapped and cheered at me. Then I waved my hands and magically made the whole building that once in ruins become good as new.
Then just like that, I left.
Then I woke up.

Here is the link DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lan...020-nap-88552/

----------


## florodude

Completed the UFO one last night!  It's been months since I've LD'd, love that this one I could accomplish something.


*Spoiler* for _Toty #1: Ufo_: 



My lucidity began, and I was standing on my front porch. I knew I had to get to space to begin the challenge, so I jumped off my porch and tried to fly. This doesn't often work and this was no exception. I fell to the ground. When it doesn't work, I hold my hand out and summon a broom. It flew through the sky and landed in my hand. I jumped on and flew up. I went fast, and was in space in a few seconds. I looked around and saw nothing so conjured a ship out of my mind. I started to fall out of the dream and the ship was a grey blob in my mind. I rubbed my hands together and the ship started to load in like a video game buffering. Eventually it looked like a big ship, maybe enough to hold 20 people. I flew next to the cockpit and pressed a button on the outside to open it, and jumped in. I closed the cockpit and dropped my broom. Immediately I saw a distress signal and followed it. Like a video game, I had a hard time getting the camera angle of the ship right. Eventually I found one that worked, and caught up to the distress signal. There were UFO's everywhere attaching harpoons to civilian ships to kidnap them. I started shooting down the ship. One UFO had an exposive tied to their harpoon where if the UFO got destroyed it'd destroy the civilian ship. I dropped a bomb and detonated it far enough away from both ships that they wouldn't be damaged, but close enough that it jarred the harpoon loose, and it fell off. The civilian ships flew away after that, and I woke up.

----------


## Lang

Awesome!! florodude!! Keep up the great work!!  ::D:

----------


## florodude

Completed the Abominable Snowman task last night!  Super pumped about the two LDs in one week.


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2_: 



TOTY:Snowy Mountain Cave- Somebody who was on a hike is being held in the hand of a hungry abominable snow monster. Find the cave on the snowy mountain where the monster is, and free the hiker from the monster. Escape from the cave and use any means necessary to close the entrance to trap the monster. Take the rescued to the top of the mountain so they can enjoy the view.

I was in the gym basement of a school when I became lucid. I dropped everything I was doing and left the school. I flew naturally (without the need of my broom!) and went high into the air. I saw the arctic mountains in the north ( a location in many of my LDs) and flew there. I unsheathed my sword when I landed on the mountain. I remember how cold it was and I kept saying to myself, "You are dreaming, and you will stay lucid." I walked around until I found the abominable monster, although it was nothing like I expected. Going into the dream I expected it'd be a big snow monster kind of like the one from Frozen. This one was a large orange mountain lion. But it was definitely the guardian of the region. There was a cave behind the lion with a trapped hiker in it. I swung my sword at the lion and it made contact, and the lion ran away. So much for trapping it in the cave, but this was good enough. I asked the hiker if they were hurt and they said no. I pointed out the path going to the top of the mountain, and I woke up as we were walking up it.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year: River Rapids Lucid task. [LUCID COMPLETED_: 



]
[
Here is the link DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-16-2020-88594/

----------


## Lang

Superbusy at the moment, I know that I haven't got around to do a grammar check on this stuff. Or answer people's questions. sorry!  Here is #3 and #4 for The Task of the year.


*Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year #3: Hungry abominable snow monster- Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS_: 



]

It was winter. We had just had our first winter storm of the season. My childhood house was covered in the snow. I could feel the crisp in the air. It was about one in the afternoon. The skies cleared. The sun was hitting the snow so perfectly that you could have thought it was Cinematic. There was a slightly warm tone despite the scene being a winter scene. I guess it was setting a tone of how I felt overall tone in the dream. The snow glistened, in the dream. There was no wind so, the snow was still on the trees. It reminded me of pictures of what we took when I was younger.
I glanced over to the other side of the driveway near the road. There was a giant snow sculpture of a Nomad. Like the sculptures that we used to do when we were little but, even better. This to me, didn't feel like anything out of the ordinary.
I looked down and saw that I was wearing at least red shorts and a black T-shirt. I wasn't cold. I had a pair of sunglasses. I only assumed that it was 37, in the dream. I didn't even have goosebumps. Yet, I could see my breath in the air.
For some reason, I had a really bad taste in my mouth. Like I ate something ever bitter and sour. I could feel myself making a face in disgust.
I was standing in front of my house. I recall that I continued to look around, observing the scenery. I looked down, again, I had a very old Kodak Retina 2c, a rangefinder camera that appeared out of nowhere. I tried to take pictures but, it wouldn't work.
It felt heavy around my neck. The more I felt the camera on my neck the heavier it became. I looked down and the camera seemed to get bigger and bigger.
At first, yes, even the best of us figure that it is natural for things like an object, a camera to distort and get bigger and thinking it is a normal thing.
I felt myself falling face-first into the snow. The snow felt weird in the dream. My clothes didn't feel wet. I quickly took the camera off around my neck. When I try to get up, however, I couldn't walk on my legs. So, I was practically walking on my knees in about 5 feet of snow. Oh, fun... I can hear my sister, laughing and giggling. Her friends, Tammy and Avery. They were on one of the snowmobiles and Jack was on another. Their heads were covered. Darby was sitting on the front stoop with a cup of what looked like a hot cup of Chocolate, I think? She was deck out in a purple snowsuit. I think she was about 4 in the dream. Her hair was done up in a french braid. She looked like she was kissed by the chill. Her cheeks were a perfect rosy red. I waved at her. She smiled and waved back. I smiled even more. My sister and her friends drive around me, were so generous to laugh at me. So, I flipped them off. The snowmobile they were riding were all distorted. One machine was green and the other looked like it was straight out of something from the Sci-fi movies.
At one point, I felt myself getting smaller, in the dream or everything seemed oversized?
This has happened before in some of my other dreams.
Then I noticed my arms, it wasn't there. I recall that I could feel my arm but, I just couldn't see it. So, this was when I calmly took a deep breath, and then looked at them again. I blocked out everything around me. My hands were there but, now they were the size of the baby. I recall that I studied my small fingers. I rubbed my hands, they felt so soft. My fingernails were so tiny. So cute.
It was a lucid dream!! I said to my self. I calmly moved on and looked around again.
It was a happy moment in the dream but, then I could feel myself feel much better. I could feel awareness and memory are in high function. I'm going to do the task of the year.
I started to float. The scene faded to darkness, like a void. Then just like that, I was now in the middle of nowhere, on a snow-covered forest, somewhere in the alps. I needed to rescue a hiker, who was apparently, my clone. I was knocked unconscious by the beast and when I came too, my clone was gone. I followed the tracks. Despite that fact, it was apparently, 40 below Fahrenheit. I felt perfectly fine with what I was wearing. The air was fine.
I recall that I started to fly. The last human form of feet was at the bottom of the mountain. I flew up to the mountain, right near to the hungry abominable snow monster's cave.
The worst that can happen is that I would die in an avalanche and I don't think I want to be Ötzi at the moment.
If you don't know Ötzi, also called the Iceman is the well-preserved natural mummy of a man who lived between 3400 and 3100 BCE. Mummified Lang? *Shudders*
I recall reminding myself that I need to stay positive in the dream. This is because if I start thinking negatively, eventually your confidence will start to go down. Then it will snowball, or an avalanche and you lose lucidity.
Then I reminded myself that this was a dream and needed that I to get the task done. When I did so, I moved on. I felt a little nervous that I may wake up and not get the task done. When I entered I recall the cave was very dark a cold. I felt a bit easy at first. There was an eerie feel to it. Like I was being stalked?
I stopped to re-stabilize my dream. I felt my self regain a little of my confidence, that for some reason, I was losing? When I did so, I moved on.
A could see in the dark. The detail, in the dream, seems to be a little fuzzy at this point. As I walked the cave I could see skeletons of human and animal reminds. I followed the sound roaring from the beast, sneaking around every corner. Then I decided to turn invisible. I could see my clone there laying on the floor with a bruise to their head.
At first, I thought that was the best way to go but, sadly, I forgot that when you are dealing with animals, you have to also make sure that they can not sense that you are there.
This caused the beast to get up and charge at me. It swiped at me and grab me. I could feel his nails digging to my sides. Then I turned intangible, phased like a ghost and got out the hungry abominable snow monster grasps. Then turn tangible again and with one punch, knocked it out. Just like that.
Then I went to my clones aid. I recall that there was then an earthquake just as we were exiting the cave, and flying away. Then we got out of there. I woke up.








*Spoiler* for _TOTY: 4 : Space UFO: [SUCCESS_: 



]

Lucid: It was evening, I think it was October. The sky was clear. There was no sign of a sunset. I think there was a rare kind of olive plant, in the way of my view. I remember that wind had picked up in the dream. Observed that a woman was standing near a tree on one of the paths. She was a tall dark-haired Dream Character with olive skin. She reminded me of Gina from High school, who is tall and wafer-thin?? She is a model or she used to model anyways.
Then all of a sudden, I heard a crack and a tree came crashing down on her. Then everything went black.
When I came to, now I floating somewhere in outer-space. I don't know how I got there. I didn't have a spacesuit on. I was just floating there with nothing but, earth clolth.
It took moment to realized that I was dreaming because I was breathing on my own. So, I performed an RC. I pushed my thumb through my finger. It went through. I smiled. It felt like butter. 
Although, to be honest, the fact that I realized that I was breathing in space without suffocating, was enough to realize that I was dreaming. It felt great to know that I wasn't going to die out in space. Or I didn't go and panic. I stayed calm.
Space its self felt a lot like the voids or the quantum zone, minus the suit or anything. It was like I was a god in the dream.
This was when, in the dream, I decided to do one of the "Task of The Year"! As I was floating upsidedown in space. "Which side is up?"
In the back of the mind, I recall that there was a task that I could do in the space, involved with rescued somebody in a flying saucer.
At first, I didn't know where to start. I thought, "Why don't I summon a tracker on the mothership?" Then I thought, "Even better, why don't I just ask the dream to take me to that place! DUH!!" So I did with my mind.
I transported to the alien mothership. From a distance, the mothership looked like a giant marble. Up close, you see a city the is in layers of Opal and gold.
The aliens looked like humans except when they eat, they eat like a frog. I recall that they spoke in an alien tongue that at first, I didn't understand.
I turned invisible and snuck on board dressed as an alien soldier. The track in my head told me that I was close to the door where the prisoners were. I recall then I decided to phase through the door and get my friend out of there. I could feel myself phasing through the door that seemed to have many layers on it.
The prisoners turned out to be Boothy and Ethan Fleming, both I knew from college. Apparently, they were trapped in here for a while and they looked like they have aged a lot.
In real life, they both look a lot older than me. I recall that freed from their restraints. They were both in one bubble each.
Then I made teleported them back to earth.
I wasn't finished here.
I recalled that I started to lose some of my lucidity. I needed to stop and re-stabilize my dream. I focused on my body. I was still invisible and I used that as a re-stabilizer for my dream.
Then I when on.
I recall that I took a page from Jack-Jack from "The Incredibles", And self-detonated, the whole mother ship was no more.
Than remineralized back on earth, on my neighbor's front lawn near the old rock road, and next to the road.
However, someone was waiting for me.
All of a sudden there was a black car that was parked on the side of the road.
It turned out to be the so-called Men In Black. They were there to arrest me.
They never read me any rights. I just got arrested and handcuffed by the Men In Black wanna-be agents. I asked them what did I do? And they told me to shut up or I would be crushed by a tree. Like what happened to that other person, earlier, in the dream. Then they shoved me into the passenger seat.
I felt very angry and very confused because it was a dream but, somehow I think they didn't think so.
The agent lady had blond hair, she looked a lot like that actress, Bridget Everett? The other agent, I didn't see his face.
I was lucky enough to be still lucid. However, the handcuffs and the car prevented me to phase through it and escape. Like a mental block, you know?
I remember thinking, "I had two choices, wake up and end it there, or do another task."
So I decided to do the basic task again and asked them from a dream character to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. (DropTherapy)
Me: "Tell me about something that I don't know?" As I was shakled to my seat. It was very unconfortble.
They answered with a recorder in their hand, to me,
"Don't be fooled by this creature's beauty with their baby soft, skin and deep hazel eyes."
Me: What the fuck?" Who are you? Do you even know anything about me? "
MIB: " 136" *Into her recorder while driving* "They have a far more superior intellect that must be studied more. *Turns to me and says* "Want us to slice you apart, Molecule by Molecules? SHUT UP!!!!"
Me: "Look, lady! I'm not an Alien! I'm a Lucid Dreamer!! I was doing a task of the year!!"
MIB: "You are an Alien! Urgent!! This creature is friendly, yet aggressive!! They are 38000 years old, but, look like they are young! And they are a loser!"
Me: "FUCK YOU!!"
MIB: "About to administer!!1259" She said in her recorder. *Then turned to me, slapped me across my face, * "Shut up!"
Then I woke up.



Links are here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-28-2020-88691/

----------


## Lang

Task of the year task #5!! 



*Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year #5 Desert Car [LUCID SUCCESS_: 




Here is my link to the DJ entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/2-14-2020-88843/

Lucid Task SUCCESS!! Thump! Thump! My heart was beating so hard that I felt it in my throat.
I could feel the strain on my arms as I hung on for dear life, off a cliff. My heart was pounding in the dream. It was hot as I could feel myself somewhere in a place like Australia's outback. I could feel the intense heat on my back. I felt tiny rocks underneath my fingernails. That was very uncomfortable.
Then I slipped a little. I was in agony. In real life, I'm an okay rock climber and things like that but, this was different. I felt nauseous, in the dream. My throat felt dry.
I had no rope. I was just hanging there. At first, I could feel myself panicking that I was going to fall to my death. I couldn't help the fleeting thought that this was it. Then with some strength that I had left, I try to pull myself up and tried to swing myself over to another rock that was sticking out.
Well, I was trying to focus on doing what I was doing. Not a whole lot of time to think about it but, something popped in my head to make me wonder if I was dreaming. Strange rings were floating in the air. It was like a video game.
I remember thinking, thinking, "If this was a dream then I will just let go. The worst that can happen is I could dye a horrible death...
So I did. However, I felt confident enough to know that this was a dream, at this point. A Reality Check was not needed here for I knew that I was dreaming.
I could plummet to my death..... Then! THEN! it stopped. I was floating upsidedown, in the dream. I looked down, I could feel the blood rush to my head. I remembered that there was a task of the year. The car one in the desert.
The pain from the beginning of the dream was gone. All was left was the feeling of happiness and excitement but, I knew if I got too excited then I would wake up. To stay calm is harder to describe because there is no right way of doing it.
Then I flew down to a small ledge and stood there overlooking the land. The desert was red sand, rocky desert.
Then I leap off the ledge. The feeling felt so good because I knew that could I do this. I got this, Cap. 
I flew a little way until I spotted a car that stuck on the side of the road. They have ver of the main road. In this heat, it wouldn't take much time to dye of heatstroke. The heat was almost 200 degrees.
I flew down to the car, there was a woman who appeared to be 9 months pregnant. She looked as though she was in labor. This was when I summon some water for her. She looked like the heat was taking a toll on her.
At this point, I could feel my confidence go down. I had to restabilized my dream. So, I did. Then I went on.
This was when pregnant DC had another contraction. I remember saying to her that she needed to push as hard as you can. She did and she did, she let out a loud groan.
“Keep going, let me get her shoulders out,” I instructed as I gently pulled on the baby. “Almost there.”
Then I recall cradling a very small baby in my arms.
“There we go,” I smiled.
I asked them where were you going? They told me that they needed to go to the Hospital. She thought I was silly for thinking that.
Then I recall with my the wave of my hand, I got the car started. Then I teleported them to the hospital.
Then I woke up.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _[Lucid Task SUCCESS!! Task Of The Year #6 Jungle [LUCID SUCCESS_: 




Here is my link to the DJ entry:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/2-16-2020-88855/

 I had a dream that I was on the front lawn of my mom's house. It was summer. I recall that the bear dream sign showed up again. I had previously had a dream that I was mauled by a mother bear before this dream. Who would thunk it? Not me. *Thumbs up* This time I decided to climb up on the side of my mom's house. Well, I didn't have a choice, I was cornered and surrounded by them.
The time past a little and I made it almost to the top.
Then I started to slip a little. I looked down to see one of the bears coming up which had the face of Robert DeNero. I could feel cold sweat drip off my nose and sting my eyes. I had to fight the urge to rub my eye.
This was when I started questioning, whether or not a was dreaming.
I remember saying to myself, if I was dreaming, I will start floating around. If not, I will be mauled to death by the bears. Then I remember one of my last dreams that I had. I remember thinking the last time I saw bears, I was mauled to death by a bear and woke up. So, yes!! I had the confidence to let go of the house. I shut my eyes and I did.
I was floating. I opened my eyes. Then I flew around my house. I felt so nice, in the dream.
This was when I decided to do a Task Of The Year, task and go to the jungle and rescue someone who was exploring a jungle to study jaguars has been tied up by natives.
I transported myself to the rainforest. I was in a remote location in the Nicaragua Jungle.
At one point, I set off on a canoe, found a remote tributary along the Rio San Juan, set up camp (with a supply of rice and beans, of course - but little else!) in the jungle, completely. Cut off from the rest of the world.
Then I traveled alone for miles on foot. I smelt like B.O and bug spray.
When I got to where the natives were, it was dark.
At this point, I felt myself losing Lucidity. I quickly did an RC and then moved on.
This was when I decided to morph into silver liquid. I could feel all my fiber in my body melt to the ground. I could feel myself sort of float along the ground. I was now a liquid puddle. As a liquid substance, I remember that the sound was a bit muffled like I was in the water, in the dream. Yes, I breathe because I was water.
To best describe Just imagine yourself as a puddle moving on the ground. I snuck past the natives. When I got to the zoologist, the prisoner, I touched his leg and morphed him into me then we left as the puddle.
When we got to safety, we turned back to humans, people again. The dream character wanted to quit study jaguars and study me? I told him no. Then I went on and the next morning I helped him find one. We spotted a jaguar. Then I summoned a helicopter and then I woke up.

----------


## Occipitalred

> *Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> _[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS]_ The dream started with me near a building that was nestled tightly into an irregular corner plot in North London, which housed a brickyard, a butcher, a candy shop, and a clock shop. The pavement was wet because of a storm that just passed over the area. For a second, I thought I heard something. I recalled that I stopped under a street light, put my hand in my pocket and pulled out a pack of "Lucky" matches. Lit a match and then lit a cigarette. I don't smoke in real life. I can taste the nicotine in my mouth the smell of tobacco filled the air as I suck on the butt of the cig. That was one of those behavior things that wasn't my own. I surveyed the area. Then I heard the noise, again. 
> Footstep. 
> So I slipped into a shady alleyway and out of sight of prying eyes.
> There was just enough light for me to see. A random drunk couple stumbled down the street. I watch as they staggered on by me. They never notice that I was even there.
> ...



I like how before even deciding to do the City Fire task, you were feeling great heat and hearing people screaming from a building. Wearing red (like fire. like firetrucks). I've recently decided I'll try myself with these challenges and subtle hints to the challenges have entered my dreams every night, with no success yet, though. Soon. Soon  :smiley:

----------


## squidnapping

Task of the Year #1: Space UFO SUCCESS


*Spoiler* for _TOTY #1_: 



 Then Im in the main living room, and I crawl across the floor, I know Im dreaming, and I decide to lie down on the carpet and close my eyes to go into another dream, a deeper level. After a few seconds I decide against it, get up and go to the front window. Its darkish out there, dark twilight. Dad I think is out there. I phase through the glass, and during this Im telling the dream, I dont remember in what words, but to feel longer, to put more time into the dream, to experience it longer than it really is. I sort of float down to the ground, then I start flying up towards the sky. I remember wanting to do the saving-someone-from-aliens Task of the Year. I swim through the air like it's water. As I fly up, I address the dream, state rules for how its going to run: when I get to space, a voice with tell me Ive reached it (so I wont keep flying on into oblivion, coz that s**ts scary); and Ill have lights put in my eyes so I can see. I can tell when I get to space, because it's dark and because the earth is below me now; still, I instinctively grab a small ball that I see floating past me, thinking it might be Earth. Part of space lights up after I give the command for the dream to give me lights in my eyes; I say thanks!, even though the light isn't from my eyes. I recall Im supposed to find an alien spaceship, so I choose whats near me that already looks like a spaceship and perhaps accuse it of being one, or label it one. I do see some aliens on it: little stuffed toys, kinda like the little green and blue alien on Toy Story. However the ship is probably two feet across, and the aliens are smaller than my hand. I need to find the human, so I open a little compartment and pull out another alien creature. I figure thats just a suit or disguise that the human is wearing. I take the little creature and place it on something else floating near me, and will it to change form. It changes a little - becomes thinner and grows blonde hair - but Im thinking I need to have it turn into some specific person or I wont be able to count the task. Then I notice Abigail Breslin standing nearby, she says something but I dont remember what, might not even pay attention, I just point at her and then say "turn into Abigail Breslin," and then my alien becomes a second Abigail Breslin. Now I have my human, I banish the spaceship, banish! I say as I point at it, and I start to threaten or Ill destroy you but then it disappears or zooms off - kind of a cross between the two, like it starts to disappear before it shoots away. Then, aware I need to get the kid home or the task wont be complete, Im a bit fearful that Ill wake up too soon. I ask the girl where she lives, to show me. As I fly her down, I can see on the earth the places like on a map, and were above the US which is lucky coz thats where shes from, and she points out which state, might start with a K, and I follow her finger as I fly us down; thats my town; thats my street; thats my house right there. Its pretty easy to find, doesnt take long at all. Im quite excited coz Im almost done. We get to the ground, and I take the girl to the house, and her dad's working in the garage and she runs in there.




DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/squ...0-lucid-89105/

----------


## Lang

Great!! Keep up the great work!!  :smiley:

----------


## squidnapping

I had an attempt at the Ocean Boat task, but I don't count it as completed because it was super lame.  ::chuckle::  It was in a shallow lake, not the ocean, the boat was tiny, my attempts at fixing it were pathetic, and the 'shark infested waters' were 2 feet deep and had just one tiny shark!  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _TOTY #2: Ocean Boat - FAIL_: 



Flying, see trees, and a beach of some kind, a lake, silvery, and I get happy because I could find someone who needs a boat fixed there. ... I get to the lake. I can't see any boats in need of help. I spin around while flying over it, turning my back on the lake, and say there needs to be a boat there; when I turn back, there is one. It's smaller than a regular boat. Still, when I get there, the woman seems about my size and she fits in the boat. It's a wooden boat, kind of like a basic toy. She's a black woman in her 30s, wearing green and pink I think. 
"Hey girl," I say. "What's wrong?" 
"It's sinking," she says. 
It's like she's not in the boat now, she's beside it. The boat is sinking, and tips sideways like about to go under. I swim under and quickly grab the boat, lift it up and drain the water out. Then I'm holding it, and it's about the side that I could lay in it and have my head at one end and feet at the other, but curved, like a small bathtub. I'm able to hold it easily enough now. I see a hole, and using absolutely nothing but my fingers, I try to stuff something in it to plug it. Obviously it doesn't work. I imagined having bubble gum, but I don't have any. I try then to summon another boat: "boat," I say, and "new boat," "make a boat." Nothing. I was trying for a bigger boat than she has, a proper yacht. I give up on that. Then I take the leaking boat to the shore of the lake, the other end from the beach that I saw, and get from nowhere a tube of hot glue. I start filling the gaps with that. I'm a bit worried, because there are two little holes and then one really big widespread hole. But I keep squirting glue into it. The glue comes out pink/purply and sparkly. The woman is crying with joy and gratitude all the while I'm doing it, and there are one or two other people here with us and they are comforting her or talking to her. I feel a lot of pressure, because if my fixing it doesn't work after she's been so thankful that'll be awkward as. 
I finally finish, and try to tell her I don't know how good it'll be. "It'll work for two hours at the most, maybe one hour, just to get you back home," or whatever. Then I get back in the water. I remember about the water proof camera. I say to the woman, "don't you have a waterproof camera? Didn't you drop it in a place near sharks? A shark infested area?" I wonder if the people will find it suspicious that I 'know' all this when she hasn't mentioned a camera. But I can't be bothered trying to explain why I know this; I just need her to show me where she dropped it so I can get it and finish. She comes with me to show me, and points at an area by the bank with green reeds. I spend a second psyching myself up, consider praying for safety but then decide in a dream that's unnecessary. I go under the water, and see the shark infested area: it's like our pink bathroom sink cabinet; there's what looks like it could be a camera, inside a special bag; and there's what's apparently a tiny hyperactive shark, shorter than the length of my forearm, and he's just kind of wriggling around like he's fighting some invisible creature. I grab the camera, come up, and open the bag to check it is the camera. It is. After I remove the camera from the bag, a little frog leaps out; that startles me some. I give the camera to the woman. I lose lucidity soon after this.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _[Lucid Task SUCCESS!! Task Of The Year #7 Ocean Rescue.  [LUCID SUCCESS_: 




_Blue basic lucid aware. 
Purple: TOTY- Task_ 
Here is my link to the DJ entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/3-28-2020-89109/

The dream started with me underwater. I was just floating there. I quickly realized that I was dreaming because I was breathing underwater. I looked around to see a pod of whales coming for me. I watch in amazement as they swam towards me. I hear their song as if they were singing to me. The sun hit the ocean like beams of light like in a mid-day delight. The saltwater didn't burn my eyes.
Then all of a sudden, I was simultaneously on a boat and in the middle of the water, at the same time. There was no land for miles around.
Then I was on a cruise ship with my family. My niece, Alyssa was suntanning, one of my nephews was filming everyone enjoying themselves beside the pool on the ship that we were on. He was doing one of his YouTube videos. I didn't like him sticking a camera in my face.
I recall that I was telling him about lucid dreaming.
I remember that I looked down at my hands and my body was kissed by the sun. They were distorted. Everything looked warped like an abstract painting. I remember passing a mirror and I was a Siamese twin, I had two heads.
I recall that my skin glistened in the sun. I was wearing a green bathing suit. I remember that the air smelt like coconut and saltwater.
I recall at one point, I was in a shop on the ship for more shampoo? Sadly, my dad left my bag at the airport. I noted that this wasn't the first time that I did this. Sometimes, I would have dreams about going somewhere and I forgot to bring something. Then I forgot for a moment, I lost track that I was dreaming... Then things started to destabilize. 
Luckily, I didn't ver off so much, I remember that I needed to do an RC to re-stabilize my dream. I pushed my thumb through my finger like butter and it worked.
This was when I decided to do the last "Task Of The Year; "Ocean boat" task. I recall that I started to float up and then I flew a bit until I noticed that there was a boat that was sinking, just off the coast of Jamaica. I can hear someone screaming. Sharks circled the sinking boat.
I flew closer to the boat. The woman, in the boat, told me that her expensive waterproof research camera had fallen in the water with the hungry sharks.
So, I dived down and swam as fast as I can to retrieve the camera. I got it. I recall that sharks of all kinds were on the attack.
At one point, I decided to grow as big as a blue whale or bigger. I felt myself growing bigger and bigger. I can feel that the objects around me appeared smaller than they once were. I can feel every fiber in my body stretch and grow.
For an idea of how big that is in the dream, a blue whale's maximum confirmed length of 29.9 meters, 98 feet.
The DC in this dream screamed when she saw me like a giant and fainted.
I lifted the sinking boat out of the water brought them to safety on a beach somewhere in Jamaica. Then I summon a new boat for them.
I could feel the sharks hitting my ankle. I knelt and cupped my hand around one of the sharks. It was a great white.
As a child, I used to go fishing for little bullheads that would live under rocks and such with my bare hands. That was how it felt in the dream because they felt so small in the dream. Then I tossed it back into the ocean.
Then I woke up.

----------


## monsa199a

> *Spoiler* for _[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> _[Task Of The Year: City Fire Lucid task. [LUCID SUCCESS]_ The dream started with me near a building that was nestled tightly into an irregular corner plot in North London, which housed a brickyard, a butcher, a candy shop, and a clock shop. The pavement was wet because of a storm that just passed over the area. For a second, I thought I heard something. I recalled that I stopped under a street light, put my hand in my pocket and pulled out a pack of "Lucky" matches. Lit a match and then lit a cigarette. I don't smoke in real life. I can taste the nicotine in my mouth the smell of tobacco filled the air as I suck on the butt of the cig. That was one of those behavior things that wasn't my own. I surveyed the area. Then I heard the noise, again. 
> Footstep. 
> So I slipped into a shady alleyway and out of sight of prying eyes.
> There was just enough light for me to see. A random drunk couple stumbled down the street. I watch as they staggered on by me. They never notice that I was even there.
> ...



Man oh man!, inspiring  ::goodjob::  :superman:

----------


## monsa199a

> *The Challenge:*
> This year's theme is rescuing people. From pulling people out of a burning building to bringing someone home from getting tied-up by jungle natives, I know you guys got this!! Plus, you'll receive the coveted rainbow wings if you manage to complete them all in 2020. 
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> _The Rules:_
> - You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
> - DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
> - You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 
> ...



Just read some nice challenges for the year.. :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Lang

Thank You, monsa199a!  :smiley:  

I may make a suggestions thread for next years "Year 2021 themed Task Of The Year tasks" soon, so people can start discussing what they want to do for TOTY tasks. These tasks are are slightly harder than the Task of the Month stuff. Then we vote around December for the 7 themed tasks. 

Good Luck on your lucidity, Everyone!!

~Lang.

----------


## RelicWraith

Crap! I was so close getting one this morning!


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2020 - Task i - Space UFO - Unsuccessful_: 





   	 ...Now, I was in an unfamiliar suburbs, an early dawn sky above. Thinking quick, I ran down a mental list of tasks. I settled upon the first TOTY. I fly up to the sky, but found I was going too slow for space faring. So, I dived back-first into the ground. Once more, I warped.

   	 I now found myself freefalling in a twlight sky. Didn't take much effort to arc myself upwards instead. As I flew up, I noticed a lone star twinkling above. I propelled myself more intently towards it. More and more stars began popping up. Before long, I was flying at warp speeds, the cosmos bending into a flickering, winding tunnel around me. There was a moment where I slowed down. Took some reassurance before I caught up to speed again.

   	 ...

   	 ...Anyway, I focused back to the task at hand. I affirmed I'd an internal tracking device homing into the target spacecraft. Sure enough ,the device beeped in my head. It beeped more and more frequently, to the point of sounding a droning tone. I veered off to the right away from the warp tunnel. Shortly after, I caught sight of the target: an ovular spacecraft, white in color, long, strange spines portruding from its 'corners'. I drew closer to it, anxious to what may come next.

   	 Unfortunately, such anticipation destabilized the dream. Before I knew it, I was back in bed.

----------


## Occipitalred

Finally, after trying for months, the memory of the task came to my mind! I failed the challenge but this is a milestone I'm very happy about.


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2020 - Task i - Space UFO - Unsuccessful_: 



...Much like RelicWraith, I gained lucidity while in a suburb although I was really trying to escape a bear. Recently, I've begun to intend doing something at the onset of lucid dreams by thinking out loud (whereas before, I used to just explore or be swayed by an impulse). This time, I thought, "I am going to go save someone from a UFO" and suddenly, I realized my intent had carried over to me in the dream, which is rare. And I let myself put the task aside because there was something more important: memory and remembering. I set out to remember who I was, what's my deal? My mind felt dull and nothing was obvious to me, and nothing around me was familiar. Yet, I found my name and some general details about me right after asking the questions and felt victorious that I could remember to remember these things and remember them. This was a great milestone for me, as I never wondered about waking life in dreams. In dreams, waking life is but a distant dream. 

Now, the dream was still present but dimmed instead of vivid. And I set out to complete the UFO task, repeating, "I must save someone from a UFO". With a wicked logic, I chose the person to save from the street, grabbing a random child away from his family and shifting my gravitational pull so I would begin flying toward space. The family, panicked, waved at us, and though I did fall toward space, the sky remained sky, though at one point, it did become low space and the ground was out of sight. Eventually, a river appeared below me and the kid's relatives were running against the current to reach us, and the kid was also waving at them. And I let myself and the kid float on the river until they reached us and I let him go so that he would be reunited with his family. And like that, I had become the abductor from above and the savior too, but I never made it aboard a space ship.

----------


## RelicWraith

Heh, looks like I'm oh-for-two on the same space task. So very, very close. But, maybe it's for the best; given the circumstances, I felt uneasy going through with the task.


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2020 - Task i - Space UFO - Unsuccessful_: 



...

Once satisfied, I hurried towards the front door. Two windows replaced the one normally beside it, specifically a short window atop a larger one. Looking out the clear twilight, I floated up, then tried phasing to launch myself into space. But, as has happened recently, I was repelled.

The dream began collapsing into a pitch-black void. Acting quick, I dived back first through the ground to warp. I felt myself in bed momentarily. It took some concentration, and a lot of reassurance, for me to warp. Within less than a minute, I found myself floating in deep space. The stars were initially quite faint, then appeared rendered as in 16-bit, before clarifying to a more natural sight.

After enjoying the view, I beset myself towards a TOTY appropriate for the scene (the spaceship one, to be exact). I launched off at light speed (if not faster) further into the cosmos. The pressure of space twisting around blacked me out momentarily, but I endured, and regained consciousness with even greater clarity. A HUD was framed at the edges of my view, reading out random attributes. To the bottom-right was a rotating model of the Enterprise from Star Trek. Wasn't sure what any of this meant, nor was I willing to find out. Instead, I concentrated on locating the target ship via internal radar. As in a previous dream, a continuous beep was soon heard, which became louder and more frequent as I pressed on. Suddenly, an AR map was displayed ahead of me, charting stars on a seemingly endless grid. Both my target and myself occupied points within the same cell. Or, as I gathered, somewhere within the same solar system. I was close.

In a moment, I saw it: a rocket, blazing ahead. Anxious, I trailed it closely. After a short chase, the craft landed onto a reddish-brown planet. I did likewise seconds later. As expected from the view above, the immediate surface of this exoplanet was a rocky wasteland, nothing to see but stars and the ruddish-red rocks of the mountains.

After a brief search, I caught sight of the rocket, a yellow craft that was a lot smaller than expected, no bigger than 15ft in height. The captor aliens weren't far. I tensed myself for a fight. But, to my shock, I realized these were just Chao, the baby-like critter from Sonic Adventure. Each of them were dressed in silly little aluminum suits and glass dome helmets. As I gawked in awe, two of the Chao drew in, curious expressions on their faces, as several others shyly hung back. Their small frame was all too apparent as they got closer; they were barely taller than my knee.

Seeing such innocence made me regret what I had to do next. "Sorry, little guys...", I muttered out. With hurried trepidation, I began dismantling their rocket bit by bit, starting with the tip, then ripping out the thrusters, and continuing on. The Chao's plaintive flailing and whining made this all the more difficult. I kept telling myself "they'll rebuild it, they'll be fine", though I wasn't so sure...

Then, halfway through, I pulled out a large, hatch-locked steel container. No doubt the target captive was inside. I unsealed the door, pressurized air escaping with a dramatic hiss. Soon, a... thing crawled out, a long, spindly creature as black as pitch. It (tentatively) resembled a human-sized stickbug, albeit with four limbs, and no visible head. The Chao, upon seeing the captive set loose, wailed in panic. Something bad would happen if I just stood by, I could tell. Acting quick, I secured my charge in my arms, then blasted off into space.

I made sure to project a life-sustaining forcefield (colored beige) around us, just in case the liberated creature needed air and such. Next, I tried interfacing with it. "Do you know where your home is?", I asked. Besides feeling it squirm uncomfortably in my arms, I got no response. I cruised around aimlessly in space as I thought how I could deal with this. Just then, the dream collapsed in a void. I did my best to re-enter, but got no results. I woke up shortly afterwards.

----------


## Occipitalred

Today's the last day of the year so I had given up on the task of the year. Yet, I remembered it anyway:


*Spoiler* for _TOTY 2020 - Task i - Space UFO - Unsuccessful:_: 



 Amidst a forgotten dream, I realized I was dreaming. I remember a knight passing by with a large fluffy red feather above his helmet. Without prompt, I decided to make it blue and as he galloped away, I succeeded. Then, I thought hard about what I wanted to do next. At this moment, I was in a dark void. I never interpreted it as the dream breaking down. Instead, it only felt natural, that I was in my mind, thinking. Trying to recall a goal, I remembered Dreamviews, and the Task of the Year and then I remembered, something about space. Yes, save someone from a spaceship! That's it. So I visualized a spaceship. The one that appeared was made of perishable good cans, as is the one from a very popular space show in my region called Dans une Galaxie Près de Chez Vous. Anyone where I live would agree that it was a spaceship but I worried for a second that Dreamviews would be doubtful about my stack of perishable goods. Anyway, I shifted my view from the outside to the inside of the ship. The interior were hallways reminiscent of other building dreams I have but I could recognize that I was in a ship from the beams and dark color scheme. It was vivid and when I did find people to rescue, they were also vivid. Yet, they needed no help and we just chatted instead. So no big win, but I was happy I even thought about the task.

----------


## Lang

The tasks for this year is done! This thread is now closed. 

Topic Closed.

HumbleDreamer.

----------

